# Connexion iCloud impossible sous Lion



## Paul.28535 (19 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iMac 21,5" mi-2011 i5.
Il a tourné sous Kubuntu pendant 1 an mais j'ai décidé de le repasser sous macOs.

Je suis passé par la restauration d'usine et ça m'a réinstallé Lion au lieu du High Sierra que j'avais avant ce qui est normal je crois.

Mon problème est que lorsqu'on me demande de me connecter à iCloud on me dit qu'il faut saisir le code affiché sur mes autres appareils alors que je n'ai aucun autre appareil Apple. (Mes id sont bons)

Lorsque j'essaye de créer un nouvel identifiant on me dit que c'est impossible à cause d'un problème de serveur.

J'en ai besoin pour faire la mise à niveau vers High Sierra. Y'a t'il un autre moyen de la faire vu que je n'ai pas accès à l'app store?

Merci...


----------



## peyret (19 Décembre 2021)

Paul.28535 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un iMac 21,5" mi-2011 i5.
> Il a tourné sous Kubuntu pendant 1 an mais j'ai décidé de le repasser sous macOs.
> ...


MP


----------



## Paul.28535 (19 Décembre 2021)

Le problème iCloud est réglé, mais la connexion à l'app store est toujours impossible.
J'ai maintenant le dmg de High Sierra, merci Peyret, et vais essayer de l'installer, je reviens dans ce topic si je n'y arrive pas...


----------



## Paul.28535 (19 Décembre 2021)

J'ai ouvert le dmg et cliqué sur l'installateur, je ne peux pas passer direct de Lion à High Sierra, je vais donc passer à Mountain Lion en téléchargeant le dmg puis passer à High Sierra, simple l'histoire 
Merci en tout cas je pense être sur la bonne voie !


----------



## Paul.28535 (29 Décembre 2021)

Problème résolu, j'ai fait une clé bootable de Mountain Lion puis suis passé par tous les OS jusqu'à High Sierra avec les installateurs officiels.
Cdt


----------

